# Flight sims



## GregS (Jan 31, 2016)

I have to go and save the republic from terror. Anyone else like to fly?


----------



## GregS (Jan 31, 2016)

Eastern front, 1942


----------



## GregS (Jan 31, 2016)

Battle of Britain.


----------



## GregS (Jan 31, 2016)

The old days.


----------



## GregS (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 31, 2016)

I hate flying I'll never do it again. Unless it's in a game.


----------



## GregS (Feb 1, 2016)

Are you or have you ever been a pilot? I don't like air travel because it's uncomfortable and beer is so damned expensive in airport bars.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 1, 2016)

No I was on my way back from cali taking a puddle jumper from the D to Tc (part of the ticket package) We hit some turbulence and the plane drops a few hundred feet before catching air again . Everyone on the plane was screaming and I thought we were going to crash.


----------



## vostok (Apr 11, 2016)

M$s FSX still rocks even those its very difficult to get since the FBI dumped on M$

..its been said the FBI told M$ to end FSX as it has been claimed those 911 bombers trained in it ....lol

Prepare 3d is popular with high end pc's, and very pricey

FSX has a heap on addons tho old now are very cheap even free

always a blast to rotate a 400sp at you local airport

with max fuel ....lol

good luck


----------

